
Donald Trump Reportedly Wants to Privatize the International Space Station - antiviral
https://gizmodo.com/donald-trump-reportedly-wants-to-privatize-the-internat-1822913391
======
ocdtrekkie
Bear in mind, ISS was originally expected to last until 2015, and has had it's
life extended out to like 2024. She's a very old station to begin with at this
point.

------
antiviral
Excerpt: "It’s been known for some time that the White House has been
considering cutting off funding to the International Space Station by 2025 to
free up resources for NASA, an agency President Donald Trump wants to send
astronauts back to the moon but has also proposed should make do with a
shoestring budget. Per the Washington Post, internal documents now show Trump
wants to turn the ISS into a “kind of orbiting real estate venture run not by
the government, but by private industry.”

